# Lights for everyone!



## Justin (Dec 5, 2019)

Before starting this announcement, I'd just like to quote this bit from my thread last year...



> And just think... at this very same time next year, with some luck, we'll all be playing Animal Crossing on our Nintendo Switch! Won't that be even more lovely? It's hard to believe it's really happening.



Whoops.

Sorry.

Anyhow, it's that magical time of the year everyone! We're decking out our favourite cedar tree in the banner with beautiful holiday lights once more. They really liven up the snow!

And just as in past years, you can decorate your sidebar too with your very own holiday light collectibles. Christmas Lights are now available in the Bell Tree Shop for only 5 Bells (WOW -- that's a DEAL!) and you can only display one right now by having it gifted to you, so help light up your fellow forum members' sidebars! It just might light up their day! And if you don't want to gift them, you can display your own on December 11th.

As for our typical holiday events, you can expect a few starting on December 21st as part of our upcoming Red Balloon World Tour end of year event! The fun begins in just a few days, so *be sure to check out Jeremy's thread on the event here*.

...and for real this time, we're only just a few more months away from experiencing a brand new Animal Crossing game!  I cannot wait.

_Please note that the Christmas Lights are a cheap, temporary collectible for the season and will leave inventories in early January 2020. Appreciate them while they last!_


----------



## Jacob (Dec 5, 2019)

:heart_eyes:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 5, 2019)

:swoons:

Thanks for the awesome lights!! ​


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 5, 2019)

They'd be cool if permanent, but oh well! They're still nice.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 5, 2019)

This just became my new favorite banner, so lovely!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 5, 2019)

jokes on you, I'm not playing any animal crossing

also yay, lights are back


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 5, 2019)

I think I’m starting to feel Christmassy now. Eeee


----------



## Bcat (Dec 5, 2019)

Me, after buying lights for all my wonderful friends:


----------



## John Wick (Dec 5, 2019)

The tree looks nice.

Better than just having that snow.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 5, 2019)

Justin update the lights it says January 2019 they leave


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2019)

Oops, there goes my entire TBT savings.  On the bright side, that just means I have a lot of friends!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 5, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Justin update the lights it says January 2019 they leave



Shhhhh maybe it's actually a hint that we getta keep them this year


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 5, 2019)

BROOOO THEYRE HERE


----------



## cornimer (Dec 5, 2019)

I said this on discord but thank you for lowering the price because I always send a looot and go broke!! It's just so fun  happy holidays everyone!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 5, 2019)

Do we have to display them to take part in anything?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Anyone want lights?


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

So basically like Christmas cards for us to send other users?


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 5, 2019)

Yay, thanks for adding them! I'll be sure to send some out.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 5, 2019)

None for me please. 

Save your bells. ^_^


----------



## Circus (Dec 5, 2019)

Exciting!


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 5, 2019)

Yay lights! Let's all revel in Murray's greatest creation. Happy holidays, all!


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Allow us to display more than 12 collectibles so I can show all the lights! I'd hate to leave one out


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

I like the lights.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2019)

Yay it's Christmas light time!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

I love the lights!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm so glad they're 5 tbt this year. Didn't they used to be 10?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 5, 2019)

It's time!


----------



## will. (Dec 5, 2019)

love love love love this!!!
first time sending christmas lights UWU

also that screenshot of new horizons is so hd and juicy i might cry

happy holidays everyone!!!! <3


----------



## seliph (Dec 5, 2019)

Justin said:


> Before starting this announcement, I'd just like to quote this bit from my thread last year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can i get a F


----------



## Miharu (Dec 5, 2019)

I love these lights so much! Thank you staff! They are like cute Christmas Cards


----------



## Bcat (Dec 5, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm so glad they're 5 tbt this year. Didn't they used to be 10?



Yeah it did! I'm super thankful that the staff lowered it so I didn't have to go as broke as I thought. :3


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 5, 2019)

Flashin'
lights lights lights lights


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 5, 2019)

Ah, these collectibles are always so pleasant to look at. Thank you Jefflomacy and Vanessa for the lights!


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful lights!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hurray, thank you for bringing back the lights for another year!  I am so looking forward to what the events this year offer!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 5, 2019)

thx everyone for the lights!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 5, 2019)

Aww the lights are so cute!


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> Aww the lights are so cute!



Im sorry about ruining your lineup :| I hope you like it, I definitely love mine!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 5, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Im sorry about ruining your lineup :| I hope you like it, I definitely love mine!



Oh I love them! Thank you!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 5, 2019)

Yay!  The lights are back and the tree in the banner looks so pretty.  Now I just have to send some out myself.  Thanks to those that gifted me lights already.


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2019)

I think they started off at like 50 bells the first year, but I just keep lowering them more and more every year because they are temporary after all and the whole point is to send them to people for fun!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

Justin said:


> I think they started off at like 50 bells the first year, but I just keep lowering them more and more every year because they are temporary after all and the whole point is to send them to people for fun!



Call for even lower prices in the following years.


----------



## seliph (Dec 5, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Call for even lower prices in the following years.



next year they'll pay us to take them


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Honestly, they shouldn't cost anything but whatever xD


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Make them immortal so the whole world can see!


----------



## Zura (Dec 6, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> Make them immortal so the whole world can see!



What do you mean?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

Bing ong


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 12, 2019)

Justin said:


> And if you don't want to gift them, you can display your own on December 11th.


I bought one Christmas Light (to complete the second line) and wanted to display it, but it doesn't work. Isn't it updated yet or...?


----------



## Jas (Dec 12, 2019)

so cute! i don't know who to send mine to because i have no friends on here LOL who wants lights?


----------



## sej (Dec 12, 2019)

yay tehe


----------



## Justin (Dec 13, 2019)

You can now display your own non-gifted Christmas Lights!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 17, 2019)

Omg why am I just now seeing the lights are animated? I am so slow :'D


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2020)

Christmas Lights will disappear on January 9th, five weeks after their release.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 6, 2020)

Justin said:


> Christmas Lights will disappear on January 9th, five weeks after their release.



Petition for them to be visible again during the second week of February in honour of Bright Nights


----------



## Holla (Jan 6, 2020)

Hmm I’m debating on making mine visible for the last couple days or not...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 6, 2020)

Justin said:


> Christmas Lights will disappear on January 9th, five weeks after their release.



wow, just before my birthday

thanks


----------

